# Eat more fish...!!



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC - 

_The benefits of eating fish outweigh any potential health risks from pollutants, a study has concluded. 
The Harvard School of Public Health reviewed existing studies that looked at the health effects of eating fish. 

They concluded eating up to two portions of fish a week was beneficial, and eating fish could cut the risk of death from heart disease by a third. 

Experts said the Journal of the American Medical Association findings backed UK recommendations. 

The evidence across different studies showed that fish consumption lowers the risk of death from heart disease by 36%. 

The reduced rated of heart disease comes, researchers say, from eating about three ounces of farmed salmon or six ounces of mackerel each week. 

The benefit was related to the level of intake of omega-3 fatty acids, and thus benefits are greater for oily fish such as salmon, which are higher in such acids, than lean fish, such as haddock and cod. 

The researchers also suggest eating that amount of fish or fish oil intake reduces total mortality by 17%. 

'Evidence lost' 

Dariush Mozaffarian, lead author of the study said: "Overall, for major health outcomes among adults, the benefits of eating fish greatly outweigh the risks. 

"Somehow this evidence has been lost on the public." 

Concerns have been raised about chemicals found in fish from pollution. 

These include mercury, polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs) and dioxins. 

Mr Mozaffarian added: "The levels of PCBs and dioxins in fish species are low, similar to other commonly consumed foods such as beef, chicken, pork, eggs, and butter. 

"Importantly, the possible health risks of these low levels of PCBs and dioxins in fish are only a small fraction of the much better established health benefits of the omega-3 fatty acids." 

The researchers conducted a search of publications to evaluate studies that looked at the relationship between fish intake and major health benefits, as well as the health risks from pollutants. 

Researchers also say they found omega-3 fatty acids from seafood were likely to improve early brain development for infants and young children, and that these benefits can be obtained for babies from pregnant or nursing mothers who consumed fish. 

Researcher Eric Rimm said: "Unfortunately, the media and others may have contributed to this confusion by greatly exaggerating the unsubstantiated claim of a health risk from fish. 

"These results, from over two decades of research, clearly show there is a health risk if adults don't eat fish." 

Fish dishes 

Judy More, a dietician from the British Dietetic Association, said the research reinforces the advice given by the Food Standards Agency. 

"The advice in the UK is to eat two servings of fish a week and make one of them oily," she said. 

"This research backs that up, which is a good thing because the UK population doesn't eat enough fish. 

"But the biggest problem with fish testing is that the figures vary. You will get different levels of pollution in different parts of the Atlantic. 

"The figures provided here are mainly from North America, so whether we would see a difference in Europe we don't know." 

The researchers say they did not find definite evidence that low-level mercury exposure from seafood consumption had harmful effects on health in adults. 

They did, however, find that mercury may lessen the cardiovascular benefit - but not cause overall harm - from eating some fish. 

The research paper appears in the October issue of The Journal of the American Medical Association. _

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*.....but not cod.....*

From the BBC - 

_A complete ban on North Sea cod fishing in 2007 is the main recommendation to European governments from their scientific advisors on fisheries. 

The International Council for the Exploration of the Sea (Ices) says stocks of cod, sandeel and anchovy remain below sustainable limits. 

Ices has made the same recommendation on cod for the last four years, but ministers have gone against it. 

The full report is released on Friday, with quotas decided in December. 

Unfortunately we have not seen clear signals of recovery for the depleted cod stocks 

Martin Pastoors 
It contains better news on some other species. Norwegian spring spawning herring is recovering, and Ices is recommending an increase of about 75% in its quota. 

Smaller quota increases are recommended for mackerel and hake, while small reductions are urged for plaice, blue whiting and sole. 

Recovery prevented 

Martin Pastoors, chair of the Ices committee which reviewed the scientific data, said: "Unfortunately we have not seen clear signals of recovery for the depleted cod stocks. 

"These stocks have a high growth potential, but the continued catches from these stocks in combination with very low recruitment (development of adult fish) have prevented a recovery." 

The question remains when will politicians follow the scientific advice 

Tom Pickerell, WWF-UK 
European Fisheries commissioner Joe Borg welcomed "positive elements" in the report, but industry figures maintain a ban on cod fishing is unrealistic. 

Mr Borg said long-term management plans, such as the plan already implemented for hake stocks to the west of Britain, Ireland and France, is the key to restoring depleted species. 

"Today's news... shows that our long-term approach to the management of EU fisheries is starting to bear some fruit," he said. 

FISH SPAWNING GROUNDS 

Source: Cefas 
"This should encourage us all to redouble our efforts to reverse the decline in our fisheries and to move gradually towards sustainable catches and a stable fishing sector." 

Environment and conservation groups are urging EU ministers to accept the scientific advice when they meet in December. 

"This is the fifth year in a row that their scientific advice recommends a zero catch of cod in the North Sea, west of Scotland, and Irish Sea," said Dr Tom Pickerell, fisheries policy officer with WWF-UK. 

"The question remains when will politicians follow the scientific advice?" _

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*......or tuna...!!*

From the International Herald and Tribune - 

_Japan on Monday promised to halve its quota for southern bluefin tuna as punishment for overfishing, but denied allegations it has poached thousands of tons of the endangered species every year.

Under an accord with an international conservation agency, Japan will reduce its annual catch to 3,000 tons for five years starting 2007 from the 6,065 tons it was allowed in 2006, Japan's Fisheries Agency said in a statement.

The global catch was also set to drop over 20 percent after a 4-day meeting of the international Commission for the Conservation of Southern Bluefin Tuna, or CCSBT, which ended Friday.

The reduction came amid charges that Japan, which imports most of the bluefin tuna caught around the world for sashimi and sushi dishes, has repeatedly surpassed its quota.

Australian Fisheries Management Authority managing director Richard McLoughlin reportedly said in August that, despite the 6,065-ton national quota, Japanese fishermen have fished between 12,000 and 20,000 tons per year for the last 20 years.

But Japanese officials stressed Monday that the agreement to reduce its quota demonstrated Japan's commitment to conserving bluefin tuna stocks.

"To revive the tuna stock, Japan has taken the lead in reducing its quota," Fisheries Agency official Jun Yama****a told reporters Monday.

Japan also acknowledged some overfishing had occurred in the past, but not at amounts alleged by McLoughlin, and said measures were in place to make sure its fishermen stick to the quota.

"It's extremely difficult to accurately keep track of how much tuna Japan takes, and Australia's figures are unreliable," said another agency official, Takaaki Sakamoto. "What's important is that there will be no more overfishing by Japan."

Japan tightened controls on bluefin tuna fishing after an investigation found the country exceeded its annual quota last year by 1,800 tons, according to Sakamoto. Ships can only unload tuna at designated ports under supervision by Fisheries Agency staff, who tag the tuna to keep track of individual quotas.

At the CCSBT meeting at the southern Japanese city of Miyazaki, representatives from Japan, Australia, New Zealand, the Philippines, South Korea, Taiwan and the European Union agreed to cut the global catch of bluefin tuna by over 20 percent to 11,530 tons for 2007 from 14,925 tons for 2006, according to Japanese officials.

Southern bluefin tuna are fast-swimming open sea fish found throughout the southern hemisphere, and can weigh over 200 kilograms (440 pounds).

Overfishing has depleted stocks and less than 5 percent of the original global population remains, the conservation group, Humane Society International, has said._

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*....but salmon's ok now..!!*

From the BBC - 

_The Scottish salmon business is recovering from a market slump and production should increase from 2007, the industry's national body has said. 
Scottish Salmon said one million fresh salmon meals were being consumed every day in the UK. 

Chief executive Sid Patten said this should mean greater security for jobs and Highlands and Islands communities dependent on fish farming. 

The industry's critics said farming caused environmental problems. 

Scottish Salmon - the short form for the Scottish Salmon Producers' Organisation - said the business was emerging from a difficult period. 

There are a number of small independent, indigenous companies and we want to make sure they are encouraged to grow 

Scottish Salmon chief executive Sid Patten 

Mr Patten said: "Production of Scottish farmed salmon started to decline in 2004, but UK demand for salmon has continued to enjoy an unprecedented increase. 

"With a fair price for the farmer now and forecasted steady increase in production from 2007 this is good news for the farmers and the west coast and islands of Scotland." 

Mr Patten added: "The downturn in terms of worldwide low prices meant that salmon farming and aquaculture really had to look at itself and see how and where the industry was going. 

"But in more recent times, in the last one or two years, demand has grown considerably to an extent now that we will have to make sure that production in future years continues to meet demand." 

'Jobs created' 

The chief executive admitted the industry had been dominated by multi-nationals. 

Two of the major players in Scotland are Pan Fish and Marine Harvest, which also operate in Europe, Asia and North and South America. 

Mr Patten said Scotland should welcome investment - wherever it came from - but said Scottish Salmon had a responsibility to support independent companies. 

He said: "What's important is the jobs that are created and the communities that are encouraged by salmon farming in their particular area." 


The fish farming industry has fierce critics 

Mr Patten added: "This industry is going to continue to grow and provide more jobs in the future. 

"There has been an element of consolidation in the industry and I am sure to some extent that will continue, but there are a number of small independent, indigenous companies and we want to make sure they are encouraged to grow." 

Meanwhile, campaign group Pure Salmon will be running Farmed Salmon Exposed - Global Week of Action from 9-14 October. 

It accuses the industry of practices which expose wild fish to sea lice and disease. _

Rushie


----------



## shipartist (Oct 16, 2006)

(Eat) (Eat) Eat more fish and it looks like everyone already is....omega-3 vitamins are a good substitute but I just woke up and am craving tuna! My stocks must be depleted! Stop eating all those fish or there won't be enough for me! Thank God for Cod! Good job, Rushie, lots of great information.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

There have always been conflicting reports about the benefits of eating fish that contain Omega 3 fatty acids. However, even if beneficial when eating reccomended amounts, it is total waste of time if the fish cooked the wrong way. 

The question is why should fish containing omega 3 fatty acids be good for the heart. What does it do in simple layman's terms?. 

Well, it is thought by some researchers that it helps reduce blood clotting. In other words, it acts like blood thinning drugs. One report urges patients taking more than 3 grams of omega fatty acids in capsule form in addition to eating oily fish to consult their doctor beacuse high intakes could cause excessive bleeding.

It would be this process that helps those with cardiovascular disease, and help others from getting it. Those with heart problems will not suddenly find their arteries improving. It will not decrease atherosclerotic plaque(narrowing of the arteries)but could if studies are correct help prevent further growth. And those with irregular heart beats such as atrial fibrillation are said to benefit. And omega 3 is also supposed to decrease triglyceride levels. Some people tend to worry about high cholesterol, and not bother about triglyceride's which are equally as bad. 

I myself am sceptical about the benefits of oily fish like mackerel, herring, tuna, salmon and sardines etc. And although moderate to high fat(omega 3 fatty acids)they are also moderate in cholesterol whereas whiting and flounder for example are low in cholesterol with only some omega 3. Prawns, shrimp and squid are high in cholesterol, but low in fat.

The Havard School of Public Health says eating oily fish is good for the heart whereas the British Medical Jounal looked at 89 previous studies and found no evidence that fish oils protect us from heart disease or stokes or even some cancers. And I have certainly found no evidence in my job.

It is certainly true that Eskimo's have a low rate of heart disease, as do the Japanese, all big fish eaters. However, they may suffer other problems.

The bottom line is to eat a sensible diet with fish baked or broiled, but not fried, and other foods in moderation. We need most foods to supply us with natural vitamins rather than taking vitamin capsules which could be dangerous if taking too much. Then take regular exercise if possible, and take some of these reports with a pinch of something or other, but not salt!. David


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice explanation David.

But who wants to live forever if you spend all your life worrying about it.
What's wrong with just LIKING the stuff?(Jester)

I'm afraid I'm a seafoodaholic and if I keel over tucking into a tasty lobster or red snapper and a nice bottle of plonk I'll go wherever fate sends me a happy chappie.(POP)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I quite agree Fubar, I love fish of all types. 

However, we medics would be failing in our duty if we didn't point out the good and bad when it comes to eating or whatever. But at the end of the day, we are there to advise, not run people lives. If they wish to throw caution to the wind ignoring all advice dying early by enjoying life, that is their decision. Although experience has taught me that relatives rarely agree. They are happy that their loved-one died doing something they enjoyed, but that does not take away the grief of losing that person. 

I personally take no notice of diets eating sensibly including the so-called bad things in moderation. In fact, it is the bad things that taste the best?!. We medical people are no different to the rest, many of us ignoring our own advice!. David


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Co-incidence..?!!*

That one of the adverts at the bottom of this page is for Omega-3 capsules..!!

Rushie


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Are those adverts tied to the thread content?

All the adverts just now are for salmon..... Spookie(Smoke)

And after posting have returned to normal marine matters. Weird


----------

